# Medical coder interview help



## falgunipatel (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I have an interview on wednesday (03/17) for an entry level coding position at big company. Since this will be my first interview after getting my CPC certification, I am a bit nervous about what to expect. Can some one help me with the kind of questions I can expect and in general how to prepare for this interview.

TIA,

Falguni


----------



## 00029754 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Interview*

It depends a great deal on what is in your resume.  I will assume you have no pertinant backgroud.  If I was interviewing you I would try to gauge your willingness to ask questions, accept guidance without getting offended and willingness to take personal responsibility for researching and educating yourself about the specialties you will be coding.   I find search engines are a coders best friend.  Be prepared to speak to your comfort with computers, coding software, and most important use of the coding books.   

Marty Conroy


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 15, 2010)

When I was interviewed for my first coding position they asked me to look up certain CPTs and ICD-9s and asked me to explain what HCPCS is used for and what E and V codes were. They also asked me some A/R type stuff like whats the birthday rule, what does COB mean. 
Good Luck..just be confident and you'll do great!


----------



## sandyg68 (Mar 15, 2010)

what is a birthday rule??


----------



## sandyg68 (Mar 15, 2010)

congrats on your interview!!


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 16, 2010)

Like many dual-income couples, you and your spouse may have both included your kids on each of your group health insurance plans. However, without some sort of system in place to help the insurance companies coordinate benefits, it's possible that either you or your doctor would be reimbursed for more than 100 percent of the actual cost of your claim.

To prevent this, insurance companies typically designate one parent's health insurance plan as the primary plan and the other as the secondary plan. The primary plan is responsible for paying covered expenses up to the limits of the policy. If any unpaid costs are left over, the secondary coverage kicks in.

The birthday rule is often used to determine which health insurance plan is primary. Under this rule, the health insurance plan of the parent whose birthday occurs first in the calendar year is designated as primary. The date of birth is the determining factor, not the year, so it doesn't matter which spouse is older.

The birthday rule has exceptions:
If both parents share the same birthday, the parent who has been covered by his or her plan longest provides the primary coverage for the children. 

If one spouse is currently employed and has health insurance through a current employer, and the other spouse has coverage through a former employer (e.g., through COBRA), the plan belonging to the currently employed spouse would be primary.

From: http://www.clovercreekstudio.com/what-birthday-rule-health-insurance


----------



## falgunipatel (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for your replies. 

Mere fact that you cared to reply helped a lot with my nervousness. And then I acted upon your specific suggestions and did some more general reading. 

I can't say my interview was great but considering it was my first, I did pretty well and I am hopeful..

Thanks again


----------

